# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Απολύμανση κοτέτσι

## ntina

καλησπέρα σας,γνωρίζει κανείς να μου πει κάποιο φυσικό τρόπο για να απολυμάνω το κοτέτσι μου??  :Party0003: το οτι είναι γεμάτο μύγες δεν ειναι σημάδι μολυνσης??

----------


## CreCkotiels

Η γιαγιά μου στο κοτέτσι της παίρνει μια σκαλίδα και βγάζει όλες τις κουτσουλιές μέχρι να φανεί το πάτωμα !!! 
Μετά τα πετάει όλα και στο πάτωμα ρίχνει ασβέστη σκόνη !!! 
Αφού το αφήσει μερικές ώρες με κλειστή την πόρτα και τις κότες έξω , σκουπίζει και ρίχνει χλωρίνη με νερό και τα πλένει όλα !
Τα αφήνει μετά όλα να στεγνώσουν !!!
Μετά ψεκάζει με ένα σκεύασμα για ψείρες και ψήλους που δεν το θυμάμαι και είναι οκ για να μπουν ξανά οι κότες !!!

Το κάνει μεσημεριανές ώρες που έχει ζέστη και θα στεγνώσει ...
Οι κότες γεννάνε πρωινές ώρες με μεσημεράκι αλλά της γιαγιάς μου είναι ακόμα πουλάδες ! 
Να καθαρίσεις και τις φωλιές !!! Και τις κούρνιες τους ...

----------


## ntina

κουρνιες???

----------


## CreCkotiels

που κοιμούνται ?? Εμείς έχουμε φτιάξει μια κατασκευή από χοντρά κλαδιά και κορμό και ανεβαίνουν και κοιμούνται !

----------


## ntina

χίλια ευχαριστώ...θα το κάνω αύριο. χλωρίνη με άσβεστη μήπως κάνει αναθυμιάσεις κ μείνω??

----------


## CreCkotiels

> χίλια ευχαριστώ...θα το κάνω αύριο. χλωρίνη με άσβεστη μήπως κάνει αναθυμιάσεις κ μείνω??


Το κοτέτσι είναι κλειστό αεροστεγώς ??
Κάτω έχει τσιμέντο ή χώμα ??

----------


## ntina

τσιμέντο κ αεροστεγώς δεν το λες...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μάλιστα !!!
Βασικά έτσι όπως το είπες με φόβισες για τις αναθυμιάσεις ...
Εμείς φοράμε μάσκα ...
Αλλά να σου πω κάτι ... άστο μην βάλεις ασβέστη και πάθεις κάτι , καθάρισε όλο τον πάτο από κουτσουλιές , βρέξε το καλά το πάτωμα και ρίξε χλωρίνη και άρχισε να σκουπίζεις καλά !
Αφού το κάνεις όλο καλά ξεπλένεις με πολύ νερό !!!! 
Μετά το αφήνεις να στεγνώσει ...

Γενικά πρόσεχε !!!

----------


## ntina

ευχαριστώ...κ κατι ακόμη τώρα που σε βρήκα..μήπως η γιαγιά σου είχε κ σκυλάκι να της προσέχει τις κότες κ αυτο της έτρωγε τα αυγά??κ αν ναι τι έκανε??

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ναι έχει την Μαξ  :Party0024:  αλλά δεν τις πειράζει ...
ούτε τα αυγά , κοιμάται μαζί τους !!!

Λοιπόν ο σκύλος χρειάζεται απαραίτητα κάθε μηνα ένα βραστό αυγό να τρώει ... οπότε θα δίνεις ένα βραστό αυγό , και απλά περιόρισε το χώρο του να μην πηγαίνει στις φωλιές ή απλά επειδή είναι κρίμα για το σκυλάκι βάλε πιο  ψηλα τις φωλιές !!!!
Και απλά να πηγαίνει το πρωί και το μεσημέρι να μαζεύεις !!!
Υπάρχει περίπτωση όμως να τα τρώει και η κότα η ίδια ... το έψαξες αυτό ?

----------


## ntina

οχι ειμαι καινούργια στο χωριο κ στο κοτέτσι.....θα του δώσω βραστό αυγό ..μ άρεσε αυτό...χίλια ευχαριστώ μαριε..

----------


## CreCkotiels

> οχι ειμαι καινούργια στο χωριο κ στο κοτέτσι.....θα του δώσω βραστό αυγό ..μ άρεσε αυτό...χίλια ευχαριστώ μαριε..


Γενικά απόφευγε να δίνεις στα αποφάγια για τις κότες αυγό ή τσόφλια γιατι αν το φάνε οι κότες μετά τρώνε τα αυγά τους και δύσκολα φεύγει η συνήθεια αυτή ! Επιπλέον γίνεται και για έλλειψη ασβεστίου που το αναπληρώνεις με ασβέστιο στο νερό !!!
Γενικά τώρα είναι η εποχή που οι μύγες κάνουν ντου οπότε μην αγχώνεσαι !!! Απλά έχε το νου σου με την καθαριότητα !!!
και πρόσεχε αρκετά !
Αν 'εχεις άσθμα ή δύσπνοια κτλ. μην το καθαρίσεις εσύ !!!
Γενικά με ανησύχησες έτσι όπως το είπες ... οπότε γράφε καθημερινά να βλέπω ότι είσαι οκ και ότι ζεις ....  ::  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ντινα όλα οκ με το καθαρισμό !?

----------


## ntina

τέτοιο λούκι δεν εχω ξαναφαει  τουλάχιστον είναι καθαρό τώρα πια..

----------

